# UV Paint



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Since tyvek is suppose to already have the UV charecteristics or whatever is it worth painting the sillo sock heads? I honestly believe the sillo socks kick azzzz but on sunny days you can get some good shine on the coroplast heads. I am tossing around the idea of either just sanding them, painting with a regular white, or going the UV route. Any opinions on this out there?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know. I spray painted some honker heads with flat black and it don't seem to shine too much. Course those were Carry-Lite heads and they are a little bit softer plastic. Maybe that has something to do with it.

I got some cheap, Carry-Lite economy shells that are pretty shiny in the sun. If I bring them over, could you find time to paint them too. :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan,

We will probably have a decoy party before the spring season. I will paint yours if you paint mine! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What time does this spring season get underway in these parts? March, April? 
I'll give it some thought. You may have more than I do. :lol: 
Good luck, Dan


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Chopper, we used all UV silosock in Canada this year and can't really say it made a difference. We shot birds on sunny days and shot them on cloudy days. I think a white wash of UV paint on a roller would take away the shine and eleminate the contrast of having part of the decoy UV reflective and the other part not. We have noticed that after the seasons the decoys actually look better because bodies loss the sheen of new tyvek and so do the heads when they rub together during storage and transport.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Kaiser,

For some reason my bodies seem to be getting a bit of a shine to them. I am not sure why. Also a lot of my black paint is wearing off. I should mention this is only the ones I did myself with the sillosock kits. The original sillosocks look just fine.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> For some reason my bodies seem to be getting a bit of a shine to them.


Are they new?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No I started using them last fall and then all this past spring and now for the last 3 weeks this fall. I have them packed tight in a sled and there is a lot of rubbing. Not sure. It could be just me as I have found hunting snows can make a guy a bit nutty.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> I have found hunting snows can make a guy a bit nutty.


Indeed it can.


----------



## Snow&amp;Blues (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey PorkChop You should get rid of your Sillosocks and start jumping geese you would probably have more success get them that way than with your Sillosocks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Actually you know I can and will admit I use to jump. In AK that is pretty much what you have to do. There ARE times I think about doing just to show these guys how it is done. But I kill enough in the decoys to keep myself happy. If Leo transforrmed back to the old cobra (an old nickname) the tundra would surely be saved. You can bet on that one. Maybe WHITE DEATH should come back!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Actually you know I can and will admit I use to jump. In AK that is pretty much what you have to do. There ARE times I think about doing just to show these guys how it is done. But I kill enough in the decoys to keep myself happy. If Leo transforrmed back to the old cobra (an old nickname) the tundra would surely be saved. You can bet on that one. Maybe WHITE DEATH should come back!


You're an IDIOT :wink:

I didn't see anything that resemled WHITE DEATH unless we're talking about this jacka$$...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You know if you actually did some work at work you might get home for supper every night! 8)


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> You know if you actually did some work at work you might get home for supper every night! 8)


Don't worry...the American people are safe when I'm on watch!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the deal with this UV paint? Is it brighter, duller...than regular paint is?

I've noticed that the snows are a very bright white and my decoys are dull by comparison. Thinking of repainting them sometime this winter. Does the UV make that much diff and is it bright, yet flat?

Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks, Dan


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/uv-decoy-paint.php this should help dan... :wink:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

any paint will take that shine away, but if you are looking to get into a UV painted spread I think it would definately pay. Doesn't take real long to do it either...I painted up 550 GHG fullbodies with it and it seems to help


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Just make sure you dont buy "bird vision" paint and expect it to be UV reflective.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

P.T. Barnum is smiling.


----------



## aveluciferi (Nov 8, 2007)

I would flock the heads on the sillos. Works far better than uv paint.
If they should get wet + sunshine right after = no glare at all.
Thinkin of bying some bluegeese sillos myself and flock their heads grey, so i can use them as greylag geeses.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

White Flocking would do the opposite as Uv paint...UV paint reflects UV....White flocking will absorb it. You want it too reflect if you are trying to make it so the birds see it as they see other birds.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> Since tyvek is suppose to already have the UV charecteristics or whatever is it worth painting the sillo sock heads? I honestly believe the sillo socks kick azzzz but on sunny days you can get some good shine on the coroplast heads. I am tossing around the idea of either just sanding them, painting with a regular white, or going the UV route. Any opinions on this out there?


LEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOO! Dont become an over-analyzer..... if they are close enough to see the heads THAT well, they are probably already dead. :wink:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

wow i just re-read this entire thread and it is truly WE-TAH-DED.

Chop i see your question is reasonable.....BUT seriously goosehunter21.... 550 fullbodies?!

seriously lay off the kool aid.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

chris lillehoff said:


> wow i just re-read this entire thread and it is truly WE-TAH-DED.
> 
> Chop i see your question is reasonable.....BUT seriously goosehunter21.... 550 fullbodies?!
> 
> seriously lay off the kool aid.


What part of that didn't you get??

Why is it over analyzing....Can't ever be too realistic?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris,

On a bright sunny day walk 200 yards away and look. You will see the little mirror type flashes. Remember I am on the west side. We have a quarter of the snows you guys have so our birds are harded to hunt due to fewer birds more pressure. We need every edge we can get. 8)

:beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

The problem isn't decoying snow geese, from what I can see. The problem is, you decoy the first bunch and shoot them up and then they go off and find somewhere else to feed and then every other group that was following that first bunch follows them and you're done. You can have 1000 full bodies and you're not gonna compete with a few thousand live birds in a field. I think they are so "follow" the leader oriented that they are going with the crowd.

In reality, "white death" or other less knowledgeable jump shooters would seem to be a benefit to guys set up with decoys, as long as they are not shooting birds off of a roost. They would keep the birds moving and looking for a place to set in. I think as long as they are moving and not focusing on a bunch of live geese working a field, you have a chance with them.

Here is to "white plague"...no wait, "death" I mean. :beer:

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you need to paint 550 GHG full bodies to shoot more geese, you need to scout better or something else before you worry about painting!!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

djleye said:


> If you need to paint 550 GHG full bodies to shoot more geese, you need to scout better or something else before you worry about painting!!!


Yea, I'd agree with that.

My most successful hunt for snows this year was over 30 shells. I didn't wipe them out by any means - shot 4 - but I figured if there had been 4 guys hunting instead of myself, that would have totaled out to about 15 or 16 geese, and that wouldn't have been bad considering the lack luster decoy spread I had. The best part of that hunt was picking up when it was all over, as I had everything packed away in 15 or 20 minutes. :lol:

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan,

White Death is not a jump shooter. :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo,
You are in the house. 
I know you'd never jump shoot a flock. I was just funnin' with ya a bit. :lol: 
How you feelin' big fella?
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dan,

I still have lung pain but I am running a little over 3 miles now so I should be back to 6 plus along with the rest of my work out. I just learn to block the pain out. Thank you for asking!

Leo


----------



## huntertrav (Apr 1, 2007)

We shot 20 snows in about an hour yesterday, then the sun came out and we shot 3 the rest of the day. It was unbelievable the difference in how they decoyed. We were using 800 sillosocks. I am also considering sanding the heads, will let you know if that works. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## WFwaterfowlers (Dec 19, 2004)

djleye said:


> If you need to paint 550 GHG full bodies to shoot more geese, you need to scout better or something else before you worry about painting!!! [/
> 
> Djleye, and Dfisher maybe u would understand why goosehunter21 uses 550 painted fullbodies if u hunted with him. U said the best day u had this year was 4. Goosehunter21 averaged 50 a day with some days of 60 and others of 80. Obviously he is doing something right and u are not.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Djleye, and Dfisher maybe u would understand why goosehunter21 uses 550 painted fullbodies if u hunted with him. U said the best day u had this year was 4. Goosehunter21 averaged 50 a day with some days of 60 and others of 80. Obviously he is doing something right and u are not.


Well Said!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Last weekend we hunted with the 550 FB's two days and two days with 1,200 NW's and Sillos. 
The FB's made the adults finish closer. The NW's and Sillos sure did well though the juvies would have probably come into anything white!!
Totals with FB's was 83 though there was NO wind, total with the NW's, 100 (limit).
Those FB's were a joy to hunt over.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WFwaterfowlers said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> > If you need to paint 550 GHG full bodies to shoot more geese, you need to scout better or something else before you worry about painting!!! [/
> ...


Easy there WF. I really don't even hunt snows anymore. My point being I cannot imagine that there would be a big difference between 550 UV painted full bodies or 550 non painted full bodies. Why is it that young guys always need to throw down the gauntlet of who shoots the most birds?? Is that the only way you can enjoy the hunt is if there is carnage? If that is the case, I feel sorry for you. You might kill a lot of birds, but to me that isn't what hunting is all about. SOrry if you do feel that way!!! :roll:


----------



## WFwaterfowlers (Dec 19, 2004)

Dont get me wrong djleye i also love going out watching the wildlife in the outdoors, but if iam going waterfowl hunting i usally like to kill something. If i wanted to go out into the outdoors and not shoot something i would go bird watching.

And for the fullbodies i have hunted under them not painted and painted it is hard to tell witch ones works better, but the one big difference i saw was the birds work alot better on sunny days with the painted decoys.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to say the 550 fullbodies and painting all them is a little overkill but thats just my opinion I would rather put of 1200 sillo socks any day... [/quote] I have to agree i am not a expert but that cant kill you more than a extra 4 geese a day... I mean cmon get real we all know its a scouting game and then a numbers game the birds wanna be were all the birds are at period. Just like dfisher said you shoot up the first group they sit down and the rest of the birds just play follow the leader.[/quote]


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh yeah, saying hunting snows can make a guy a bit nutty, is a huge understatement... :lol: [/quote]


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I always love how it's the guys who haven't tried the product that spend the most time knocking it.


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

So far this year we have killed 939 snow geese this year. Fall and Spring Only about 90 of them were killed in decoys. Sneaking is fun but decoy snows. IS A BLAST...
No neck collars
1-100 reward
1-20 reward
1-50 reward
2- single bands..........so out of that many 8 bands...


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I never said you need the paint to kill birds...I had access to the paint and I painted my spread. I feel it gives me a step up on the next spread. Some may call it over kill i personally would like you to think that when you are sittin the the deks and have 500-1000 adult snows at 10 yards! Its one of the neatest things one can ever experience.

If shooting four birds satisifies you so be it....Im not knockin you as a hunter. I find snow geese very fun to hunt not because I can shoot a truck load of them but because the provide more of a challenge and are a fun bird to decoy.

I don't know what the big fuss is about this topic to begin with If you think it is overkill don't do it...simple as that.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

That about sums it up.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Doesn't sound like overkill to me. Sounds like a very passionate hunter that is looking for every edge he can get. Nothing wrong with that. I hunt with a guy that has 1000 averys and he's not a Kool-Aid drinker. Just a guy that likes to kill snow geese! I don't know if I'm convinced on the UV paint myself, but would certainly not turn down the opportunity to hunt over a painted spread one day to see what it is like.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Back to the original question. Is it worth it to paint sillosocks...or any decoy with UV paint?

Considering the cost of the paint...and what I have seen from painting my decoys with UV paint....I would say no.

The new formula that they have is a good paint. It held up about as good as any latex paint.

I also do not really like the shine from the sillosock heads. Take a palm sander with coarse sandpaper and give them a quick sanding. Wash them down and apply paint.

This year I am just going to use Herters paint.But....having confidence in your decoys is very important. If you feel or believe that UV paint will increase the number of chances to kill birds....then paint them up with UV paint. If doesn't really cost much to paint up the heads on sillosocks or Northwinds.


----------

